# VHI insurance special prices



## sector_000 (3 Dec 2012)

My medical insurance is up for renewal 01-Jan-13.

VHI have a special price on the PMI_28_12 plan at the moment.... but this only is available until 28-Dec-12. 

It jumps by 31% after that - average for adult + child.

This plan looks a little better that the plan I have my family on - and the special price is a little cheaper than my renewal quote.  However VHI say I cannot get this rate and cannot cancel my existing policy early in order take up this new one with them.  

Anyway around that??
Anyone else get that story?


----------



## Billo (3 Dec 2012)

I had the same problem last year so after arguing with Vhi without success I switched to Aviva. After contacting their legal department they(VHI)said that I could not hold dual policies and therefore avail of cheaper rate. I am happy that I moved on.


----------



## michaelm (4 Dec 2012)

sector_000 said:


> VHI say I cannot get this rate and cannot cancel my existing policy early in order take up this new one with them.  Anyway around that??


I can't believe that you can't cancel your policy.  You wouldn't get a rebate but surely you can cancel.  And then there would be no impediment to taking out a new policy.  I've tended to switch every year over the last few years to whoever is doing the best deal for kids (either free or half price).


----------



## sector_000 (4 Dec 2012)

MichaelM:
Nope.....VHI policy is to run all policies to the last day of the policy term, disallowing early cancellation. Hence I cannot avail  of the special price for PMI_28_12. They also do not allow you to take out a  second policy and run it concurrently for a few days.

I may well switch insurers.


----------



## elcato (4 Dec 2012)

As a matter of interest, could your wife take out the new policy and name you and the children on it ?


----------

